# Evinrude ETEC outboard



## RJY66 (Jun 21, 2006)

Does anyone have one?  Are they as good as their billing?


----------



## stev (Jun 21, 2006)

RJY66 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have one?  Are they as good as their billing?


the etech is the only wY TO GO .they are everything they say and then some .I have a buddy in fl that has 2 250s and they are awsome


----------



## fergicop (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are interested in one make sure its a 90 degree and not the 60 degree. My father in-law just got a 225 E-Tech and its been in the shop 4 times due to oiling problems.Doesn't use alot of fuel but my Opti 200 still walks the dog on his boat, and I've got alot of extra weight due to being a police boat and all the extras we carry. Also the plugs to replace them ran about $300.00


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 21, 2006)

I have no personal experience but I have read plenty on them. Check out thehulltruth.com and floridasportsman.com for all the info you can handle on them.


----------

